# new 9 month old adoption



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

hey guys just curious if anyone has any ideas on what else might be mixed in with this pittie (if anything at all)? its our first pittie and are happy with him regardless


__
https://flic.kr/p/ao6Lhj


__
https://flic.kr/p/ao6Gbq


__
https://flic.kr/p/ao3UT2


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

pictures don't seem to me working


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

think i got it fixed


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Bat...

lol But he doesn't look like he is mixed. He actually looks daggum adorable!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup , welcome.


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

lol he does have some monster ears in his pics but in person they are never up that high that long to notice. im thinking he may need to put on a few pounds as well. seems like he has some filling out to do


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

john940 said:


> lol he does have some monster ears in his pics but in person they are never up that high that long to notice. im thinking he may need to put on a few pounds as well. seems like he has some filling out to do


The leaner the better....he looks perfect the way he is because I see some waist definition in the second pic. Keep him well excercised and on a good premium diet and he will be fine. Even if he is going to be a pet bull give him some outlet to workout...flirt pole, spring pole, walking or jogging with you etc. daily excercise is key  as far as him being pure bred or mix...you will never know without papers but just enjoy him  sounds like you already do. Welcome to the forum!! He is adorable by the way :roll:


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

No way to know for sure if he is mixed, but he's adorable


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess the main reason I'm asking is that most people who have seen it say it doesn't look like a pit...I don't know if peoples minds go to American bullies when they think of a pit or what


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

Also at what age do pitties start naturally filling out and actually complete there growth (outside of the realm of owners working them out)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine didn't seem to mature fully with filling out till around 2 yrs of age.
And yep most people seem to think that a pit looks like a bully.Your dog is adorable!I love his ears.


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous,
what a looker!

I definetly think he is purebred;
A lot of people just don't know what a APBT should look like & instantly think of dogs like Quake from "Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls" who IN FACT aren't pit bulls but Am.Bullies. My boy gets mistaked as a mix all the time too. I've just learned to educate people.


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous,
> what a looker!
> 
> I definetly think he is purebred;
> A lot of people just don't know what a APBT should look like & instantly think of dogs like Quake from "Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls" who IN FACT aren't pit bulls but Am.Bullies. My boy gets mistaked as a mix all the time too. I've just learned to educate people.


Thanks your pup is gorgeous! How old? That is the fullness I want out of my guy


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep hearing lab,but I don't see that at all


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Umm I do not think anyone who has never had a pit or even bullies, knows what one really looks like!!! I have had ppl ask if mine is a black lab just cause she is black(or really dark blue lol)! I have to hold back and stop myself from asking if they are really that dumb??!! lol 

Seriously though I think he is adorable and I LOVE his ears. Looks pure to me!


----------



## john940 (Aug 23, 2011)

now would this guy be considered a red nose?


----------

